

Software developer will work for non-profit for free. - alnayyir

The catch is optimally it'd be either a technologically difficult or socially significant project. I was inspired by an idea that was discussed on a different website about setting up a texting service for finding lost relatives.<p>I discussed viability/costs with the OP behind the idea, and while I don't think he'll go anywhere with it (he's tied up in SK), it gave me an itch to work on something difficult/interesting.<p>I have a full-time job as a Django developer in Manhattan, and I'm plenty pleased with that, but I'd like a side project. I'm a generalist by all meanings of the word and am open to hearing about anything that meets either/both of the above criteria.<p>So, anybody part of a non-profit that could use a programmer?
======
cperciva
FreeBSD can always use more developers:
<http://www.freebsd.org/projects/ideas/>

~~~
alnayyir
Although C was my first programming language, I don't know that I'd be
qualified to contribute code to the project. My current C tinkering usually
involves trivial event loop implementations and messing around with iterating
over function pointers. I'll register your idea in my queue though. I hang out
with a FreeBSD dev/maintainer so it's something I could look into.

I was hoping for a non-profit that affected people other than programmers. My
social circle is incestuous.

